# Coffee Art - Hedgehog design



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a quick clean and simple "Hedgehog" coffee art design?

I know it sounds odd, but the top of my van has a big green hedgehog on it, and I would like to serve coffees with a hedgehog design in the coffee,

I dont want a naff stencil to dust chocolate power on top of the coffee with, I would like a nice attractive hedgehog done properly in coffee art.

Anyone want to show off their skills and show me some photos or videos of their coffee hedgehogs that I could learn?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

You need to ask the non Swedish swede, we haven't seen him around for a few days tho.


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

I did see a really nice hedgehog coffee art done on youtube once, but cant find it again now...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

WebbyJoe said:


> I did see a really nice hedgehog coffee art done on youtube once, but cant find it again now...


Can you pour any latte art? If not you'll need to start with the basics before getting in to hedgehogs. Just getting the milk the right texture takes practice.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I can do a pretty mean hedgehog that's spines have all fallen out


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

WebbyJoe said:


> Can anyone suggest a quick clean and simple "Hedgehog" coffee art design?
> 
> I know it sounds odd, but the top of my van has a big green hedgehog on it, and I would like to serve coffees with a hedgehog design in the coffee,
> 
> ...


Not sure you can free pour a hedgehog&#8230;. you don't want to be faffing with drawing tools when you have customers waiting ..


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Maybe concentrate on how good the coffee is going to be. Sure a hedgehog pour or pattern would have people smiling but it's gimmicky. Really good coffee will keep customers coming back to you.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd rather have a good coffee with no latte art than L*v*zz* with a hedgehog


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I'd rather have a good coffee with no latte art than L*v*zz* with a hedgehog


Jeebsy! The new moderators will kick you off for muttering the L word....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes be careful right officious bunch they are


----------

